# Sony Repair " Rocks "



## cosmonaut (Jul 11, 2012)

I had an issue with my a850 that was very minor. Some of the indicators on the meter inside the viewfinder were out. I had bought this camera used from the classifieds at Rangefinderforums. Problem was from day one. But I got worried that soon Sony may not offer repairs for this unit so I bit the bullet a sent it off. I had read horror stories about Sony repair so was expecting anything. But once Sony received the unit I was told it would be repaired and returned within ten days. Never asking once for CC info so I wondered how I would be charged? After about three days I called. Sony told me the unit would be repaired and sent back out in about a week no longer than ten days and it would be fixed under warranty, Ok. I told them I had bought it used off of the internet. I was told again it would be fixed under warranty, No Charge. So a few days went by and no updates or emails I called again. Sony told me the unit was fixed packaged and awaiting shipment back to me. But was told that ten days were almost up so it would be sent overnight. That was yesterday, the 10th. I got it today CLAed and fixed. Paperwork indicates the Penta Prisim was changed.
 Like I said I have read horror stories about Sony repair but this is my second dealing with them at Laredo, Tx and they have done nothing but jump through hoops to make me happy charging me nothing either time. The first unit was certainly a warranty issue though.
This is for all others that have read bad reviews on their service. I think people are more likely to post a bad review than a good one. Don't hesitate to send your unit in for repair. The first time I even got an apology letter that I had an issue.:thumbup:

 Also it's nice to call Sony and with two clicks I talk to a real person and don't get the run around.....


----------



## Kolia (Jul 12, 2012)

Good to hear !


----------

